# Daily routine



## Vlad1 (Apr 22, 2017)

I feel like i m posting too many questions about feeding this puppy and u nice guys are always answering ^^ thx! this is my first pup anyway .. 


So here's my schedule can u tell me what i m doing wrong ?
I told u before that ever since i introduced chicken.. my puppy is no longer a fan of his kibble.. 
-I wake up 6 am take him out to pee and fill the bowl with kibble (300-400grams) which is what he needs daily according to the bag.
-wakes up to Poop at 8am and at 11 am he will pee again 
(He will barely eat all morning dont know why..)
-13pm i take him out to poop ( but he will only if he ate well in the morning)
Then he will take a nap and will pee again at 16pm and will eat more kibble. I also give him a carrot.
-At 18pm he will pee again.
I boil a chicken breast and soak the rest of the kibble in its water (usually 100grams left). fill half a water glass with rice and cook that there as well. And i also add a boiled egg.
I mix the whole thing and i sit with him for like an hour to make him finish it all. Cause he apparently gets full pretty quickly.... 
-at 8 pm i take him to poop and pee
-at 11pm he pees again then will sleep till morning.

Soo he poops 3 times a day at the most.
I leave the bowl of kibble the whole day cause he only eats when hungry.
and a big dinner at 7pm which i force him to finish cause he's starting to get skinny.

He is pretty skinny this week arround the waist and it's worrying me; he has no worms in his poop! So I m thinking cause he's growing in length and bones (growth spurt) but i really don't know! (his back legs immensly grew this week and his ears stood right up which is gorgeous..) 

11 weeks old.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I suggest you spend less time worrying about it unless your pup looses a lot of weight. They should be growing. I found that my dogs can be fussy about food. What I originally was going to feed my big-boy he didn't like at all. Even kibble he did like he sometimes left behind. Missing a meal is not a big deal and it was usually breakfast that was missed. So I made breakfast small and dinner bigger. After playing and working all day he was more hungry. That now works with both of my dogs. 

I put the food down for 15 minutes, if they don't eat I pick it up and store it until the next meal. If it is breakfast that is skipped I add more to make it a normal dinner portion. I don't make one big portion. My dogs have learned to eat and I seldom get a missed meal now. 

That being said, if breakfast was skipped and dinner, too, I'd hand feed for a while and put the rest away. Your pup will learn the routine. Also, that rolly polly baby will become a lean and lanky youngster. This is normal. If you are concerned, just swing by the vet to let your pup sit on the scale. I did this at least once a month while my dogs were growing. At about 6 months the crazy fast growth slows down. 

oh, and if you keep giving him chicken and rice he may not be getting all the nutrients he needs. It is ok to add some broth to the kibble. Sometimes I add a little canned food like gravy. For breakfast I chop up a boiled egg and add it to a bit of kibble. 

Since my dogs eat mostly quality kibble and treats I'm sure someone else can give you tips on a healthy home cooked or raw diet.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Vlad,
Sorry to hear you are still having trouble with your pups eating habits.

I just wanted to mention that* IF* the kibble has any type of moisture added, such as the chicken, or egg or even water, it should be refrigerated after about 15 minutes. This is because harmful bacteria (that can make your pup sick) can develop in it if left out all day, for the pup to eat whenever he wants it.

I know your choices in Tunisia are not the best, but maybe you need to change the brand of kibble you are feeding. 

If you decide to do a change in kibble, do this very slowly over a week or two introducing small amounts of new kibble mixed into the old kibble and then increasing after a few days IF there is not loose stool.

Wishing you the best,
Moms


----------



## Vlad1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Vlad,
> Sorry to hear you are still having trouble with your pups eating habits.
> 
> I just wanted to mention that* IF* the kibble has any type of moisture added, such as the chicken, or egg or even water, it should be refrigerated after about 15 minutes.
> Moms


yea i don't wet his kibble unless he's gonna eat it right away at dinner.
I do wish he would eat his food alone without me encouraging him.
But i don't mind that i leave the dry bowl all day then give him a good dinner. i m just worried about the skinny waist. the weight is 11kg


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

11kg for an 11 week old puppy is perfect weight. They should weight 1kg for each week of their life.
I know with my puppy I put his food down and he ignores it until I eat my breakfast.... once I am sitting at the table with my food he goes off to eat his... have you tried this?
I think that he isn't interested in his breakfast because he is still full from dinner... try skipping a dinner and then see how interested he is in his breakfast. A missed meal here or there won't do them any harm and it is common for puppies to go off their food, they are used to having to fight for it with their litter mates.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Your puppy might be thin, or he may not be. It depends on how his body should grow naturally, and how big he is, and how big he is going to be. You can't go by what a GSDP ought to be. They are individuals. Some grow up faster, and some fill out slower. The pup should have his ribs easy to feel, but not able to see. You need to go by what your pup looks like. He should have a little tuck where his waist is, from the side and from the top, for adult dogs. Puppies can hold a little less definition, but you do not want them to be over-weight. 

boiled chicken breast and boiled rice and an egg is NOT a balanced diet for a dog. Kibble ought to be, but what you are doing is creating a picky eater. Leaving food for him to graze all day, is not what you should do. 

He should eat three times a day on a schedule. Put the food down (1/3 of what his daily intake should be) for 10 minutes, and then pick it up and cover the bowl. Wait until his next time to eat, and put the bowl down for 10 minutes and then pick it up and cover. Do this for each of the three meals of the day. 

He will learn to eat his food when it is available. This is helpful because when a dog is sick the first symptom is often not eating, and you then know right away that something is going on. 

I know you want to give your puppy goodies. Here is what to do. The dog does not need rice at all. Once he is eating his kibble good, hard boil 7 eggs and refrigerate. Take one out of the shell and give it to him outside, one per day. It won't hurt him and it is animal protein. 

Now, boil up that chicken breast and then cut it into small bite size pieces. Put it in 2-3 sandwich bags, and refrigerate. Now, 3 times per day, take 1 of the bags outside and do a short training session, using the chicken as treats -- refrigerate unused portion. Give him 1/3 to 1/2 the chicken as treats for training through the course of the day -- I would definitely start with 1/3 of a chicken breast in a day cut between 2-3 training sessions. 

A perfectly healthy dog will not starve himself to death, but he might hold out for steak or chicken if you keep giving it to him. Get him to eat his kibble on time, every day. Find the right amount of kibble for healthy growth. Then shave back the kibble for the number of calories you are going to feed with training treats. 

BTW, what the bag says is usually inflated. They will say a 20 pound puppy needs 3 cups, or something like that, when really the puppy needs 2 cups or less. This is because all puppies are different and have different energy levels, and also because the dog food company wants to sell you 40 pounds of food even if all you need is 30 pounds. So they are perfectly happy with you pitching 1/4th of the food. And yes, kibble does get stale and dogs don't want to eat it then. 

A good rule of thumb is to up the food if the dog is eating it all and licking the bowl looking for more. 

If the bag says your pup needs 3 cups, start with 3/4 cup 3 times a day. If he is eating it all and looking for more, give him and extra quarter cup. If he leaves kibble in the bowl, shave it back a little, sometimes going from level to scant is enough. 

Now when you add the chicken use the number of calories per cup to determine what you need to shave off, for the training treats. This is more important for over weight dogs. Again, you might just go from level to scant, or drop 1/4 cup of kibble in 1 meal or 2 meals, and use the chicken for training. 

Good luck.


----------

